

A Technique to do a Fair Coin Toss by Counting Cars - shadesgreen
http://bayesianthink.blogspot.com/2013/03/conducting-fair-toss-by-counting-cars.html

======
asteroidda14
Nice one. I like how it does not depend on the rate parameter

